# New Outback Owner



## kldoodles (Mar 30, 2019)

I have a 2019 250 URS and am ready for the camping to begin. I'm new to towing a TT and am a little nervous. Let the new adventures begin.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats and enjoy! Delayed response due to having been out camping in our Outback in southwest Kentucky (Lake Barkley); tend to stay off the internet while camping.

Todd


----------

